

The Onboarder Test: 12 Steps to Better Onboarding - DerekH
http://blog.onboarder.co/post/57470891273/the-onboarder-test-12-steps-to-better-onboarding

======
DerekH
We tried to put together something useful to help companies bring on new
employees. I know I'm not Joel Spolsky, but I've always been inspired by The
Joel Test.

I've also had some tougher experiences transitioning to new jobs. Lack of
direct deposit and not having a laptop on my first day were some of those
problems.

------
zjgreen
If only new jobs could be this good hahah...

I'd add "do you get introduced around the office?", and "go out to a bar on
day 1". Never done that second one, but think it could be either a really
really good, or really bad idea.

~~~
DerekH
I went to a bar for one of my last days at a company. I felt like I really got
to know my co-workers even better. I wish we would've done that on the first
day.

